# Samoyed Chewbi - The Spirit Of White Wolf



## xraven13 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi everyone !

Here I want to introduce you my best pal that is sadly not with me anymore. 
His name is Chewbi ( from Chewbacca ), and he is one and half years old.
He will always stay in my dearest memories, love that he gave me cannot be compared with anything. He lives now in new, safer home, and even I am really sad that he is no longer with me, I am happy because I know that it is better for him.
I still dream that one day he will return home, when times will be different, and I will be able to give him everything he needs.

I made a short movie about him, in memory of him. I hope that you will watch it, and that you will enjoy in his beauty. Pictures where he is grown up was taken by his new owners, that's why there is no lot of them.

Samoyed Chewbi, The Spirit Of White Wolf - YouTube


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Samoyeds are such wonderful dogs, I had the priviledge of owning one for 8half years who I rescued when he was 3 and a half. They are such wonderful gentle dogs and always look like they are smiling. You must miss him terribly, I still miss mine, he was such a gentle funny, caring dog.


----------



## kian (Feb 22, 2008)

A truly beautiful looking dog xxx


----------

